# Nilfisk vs Lavor adaptor for snow foam lance



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got a JCB pressure washer and an AutoBrite Snow Foam Lance. The latter came with a Kärcher K-series adaptor but, on advice here, I also bought a Lavor adaptor for the JCB.

I had to cut down the lugs on the Lavor to make it fit the JCB, but it works perfectly.

Now my JCB has died so I need a new pressure washer. I'm either going for a Kärcher K2 Compact or a Nilfisk C110 4-5 X-Tra. The latter is more appealing as it has a higher flow rate (440 l/hr against 360l/hr) and a longer high pressure hose. It is also cheaper...but if I have to buy a new adaptor then it will be more expensive!

The question is the fitting. My cut-down Lavor now looks very much like a Nilfisk fitting. Google Images has lots of photos of the two side-by-side, e.g. http://image.dhgate.com/albu_377299512_00-1.0x0/lavor-snow-foam-lance-foam-cannon-hp-for.jpg and they look the same apart from the size of the lugs. The only thing that maybe different is the diameters.

Can anyone tell me if the diameters of the spigots - both the part with the 'O' ring and the smaller diameter at the end - are the same between the two?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

lavor

http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance

click on the picture and scroll through,it gives you dimensions

if you have altered it from standard though it might not be as good as a new fitting for the appropitate lance


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> lavor
> 
> http://www.directhoses.net/products/snow-foam-lance
> 
> ...


Thanks - that's what I'd been looking for, a pic/drawing with dimensions. They seem to be almost identical. The only change I made was to cut down the lugs.

I've taken a chance and ordered the Nilfisk. It'll be here tomorrow so I'll find out for sure :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

where did you get it from ?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> where did you get it from ?


The Nilfisk? Amazon £64.99 :thumb:

Nilfisk C110 4-5 X-Tra Pressure Washer with 1400W Motor: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

steve from wath said:


> where did you get it from ?





dylan2012 said:


> The lavor fitting and the KEW/Alto fitting are the same except for the lugs. So your cut down Lavor fitting should fit your new Nilfisk. This is a link to the full range of lance adaptors and the machines they fit. Direct Hoses and many other suppliers on this site have the full range available, just quote the part numbers shown in the link! http://www.gspen.co.uk/supplementary-brochure#/62/


Nilfisk has arrived and yes, it does fit 

Can't test it though as the hosepipe won't stay on. I'd read about people having issues with the supplied connector with Hozelock connectors so I replaced the supplied one with the Hozelock one off my old JCB...same thing. This Nilfisk must generate some serious back-pressure when the pressure valve opens/closes.

I think I got some brass quick-release fittings somewhere that should lock more securely, but it's too dark and cold to be rummaging around the shed.


----------

